
Simple Converter Interface, Java/Rust - based2
https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-page
======
xvilka
If it will share the refactoring and cross-checking code with c2rust[1] it
would be awesome. I created an issue[1] for tracking that. The next thing that
is important - make it command line tool[3], instead of being a web service.

[1] [https://github.com/immunant/c2rust/](https://github.com/immunant/c2rust/)

[2] [https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-
page/issues/6](https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-page/issues/6)

[3] [https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-
page/issues/5](https://github.com/aschoerk/converter-page/issues/5)

